# Bringing computers etc from US to UK



## Katevm (Oct 9, 2012)

Apologies, I think this has been asked before but I can't find a definitive answer either here or by googling.

We're moving from the US to the UK next month. We have no intention of moving small electrical/kitchen appliances (blenders etc) but would like to bring computers and other equipment purchased in the US, specifically:

--Apple products (desktop computers, laptops, iPad, iPhone) 

--Wii console and games 

--Bose dock for iPod

Will any/all/none work in the UK? And if they will work, do we need just a simple plug/socket adaptor or something else?

Thanks so much for any advice!

Kate


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Katevm said:


> Apologies, I think this has been asked before but I can't find a definitive answer either here or by googling.
> 
> We're moving from the US to the UK next month. We have no intention of moving small electrical/kitchen appliances (blenders etc) but would like to bring computers and other equipment purchased in the US, specifically:
> 
> ...


Check your plus on your electronic equipment - if the plus says 120-240V then you can use it with a simple plug adaptor. If it only says 120V then you will need a voltage converter and I would think twice about bringing that item over as many voltage converters are questionable and you are just as likely to fry your stuff. 

Your Wii will need a voltage converter, however keep in mind that Wii games are region coded and you will not be able to purchase games in the UK that will work on it. If you are very tech savy there may be a way around this, but it might not be worth the hassle. 

Your Apple products should work just fine with a UK cord or a plug adaptor.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Often it is simpler with regard to computers, especially if they are not the latest state of the art machines is to just bring the hard drive and connect it to a new machine in UK


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I know that North American Apple Products (laptops, cell phones and iPads etc) can be safely used here in the UK, provided you have a plug adapter... my husband bought a MacBook Air in Vancouver last summer when he came to visit me (while we were waiting for my visa application to be processed) and it came with a North American plug and he was able to charge it when he returned to London. We bought another one (MacBook) recently and it has a UK plug that we can swap out for the NA plug when we go to Vancouver this weekend. 

Your iPhone/iPod/iPad comes with a USB charger that can be plugged into a laptop or a wall USB charger plug, so if you pick one or two of those (USB wall chargers) up once you get here (there are any number of neighbourhood electronics shops that would be happy to sell you one or two or six), you'll be good to go as far as charging your gadgets that have a USB charging lead (this includes Kinde/Kobo/Nook/Sony e readers as well... these types of items aren't voltage specific... just plug them in and go). 

Some other types of "higher ticket" electricals often come with dual voltage capability built in... I have obstructive sleep apnœa and use a CPAP machine at night. It was made in Australia (240 voltage), purchased in Canada and (with the help of a plug adapter) I've been able to use it here in Europe (UK and France so far). Have a look at the voltage ratings on other stuff like camera chargers etc and you may be pleasantly surprised to learn that they're dual voltage (both my Nikon _and_ Sony camera battery chargers are dual voltage, so as long as I have the correct plug adapter, I can "set it and forget it"). 

Good luck to you, have a safe journey and welcome to the UK!


----------



## bellakem (May 20, 2012)

We brought all our Apple stuff with us from the States. We just went to the electronics store and bought 3 pin adapter cords for the Mac , and iPhone and iPad . Saved us the trouble of plugging into an adapter plug thing and then plugging that into the outlet every time to charge. Cost us about 29 Euros for the lot . We sold our consoles before coming because like WestCoast girl said, different region..etc..


----------



## Katevm (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks to everybody for responding! It's much appreciated. Looks like we should take our Apple products but leave the Wii.

Kate


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

We bought all our uk power cords for laptop, computer, apple products on amazon. We were able to get the genuine parts if you are leery of off brand adapters like we are.


----------



## Clarebarr (Dec 14, 2011)

I brought my MacBook , iPad , iPhone, BOSE dock and JBL dock from California and all work just fine here in the UK.


----------



## wenglish (Jun 20, 2013)

As others have said, check the voltage requirements.

The only electronic gear that we've needed a transformer for was a Sonicare (toothbrush) charger. The first time we tried it I forgot to check the voltage rating (being used to not having to check). That charger died instantly. We didn't have much luck even with a transformer on the next trip. I don't know much about inductive charging, but I suspect the line frequency (50Hz vs. 60Hz.) might have been a factor.

Don't bring a 120V-only hairdryer and expect it not to melt a transformer :-D

Mike


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

wenglish said:


> As others have said, check the voltage requirements.
> 
> The only electronic gear that we've needed a transformer for was a Sonicare (toothbrush) charger. The first time we tried it I forgot to check the voltage rating (being used to not having to check). That charger died instantly. We didn't have much luck even with a transformer on the next trip. I don't know much about inductive charging, but I suspect the line frequency (50Hz vs. 60Hz.) might have been a factor.
> 
> ...


The frequency is not a problem it will only make a motor run a little faster or slower depending on whether you are going from a higher or lower frequency. The voltage is an entirely different matter and, as you have noted, can fry some equipment.


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

We found a new sonicare charger on amazon as well. It had a European two prong plug on it though as did the iron we bought. I have noticed that a lot of the bathroom electrics have a two prong plug because they assume you are plugging into the bathroom which most have the two prong shaver only type plugs. Our bathrooms have no electrical outlets at all so the sonicare charger lives in the bedroom and had to buy a vanity for hair styling needs. Our house is very very old (almost 400 years old) so it has the old style plugs for lamps in addition to the new style with the three prong. None of the two prong in the baths. You might want to check the types of outlets each room has before ordering or buying adapters.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

lovestravel said:


> We found a new sonicare charger on amazon as well. It had a European two prong plug on it though as did the iron we bought. I have noticed that a lot of the bathroom electrics have a two prong plug because they assume you are plugging into the bathroom which most have the two prong shaver only type plugs. Our bathrooms have no electrical outlets at all so the sonicare charger lives in the bedroom and had to buy a vanity for hair styling needs. Our house is very very old (almost 400 years old) so it has the old style plugs for lamps in addition to the new style with the three prong. None of the two prong in the baths. You might want to check the types of outlets each room has before ordering or buying adapters.


Electrical sockets (outlets) in UK, because of the higher voltage, are restricted in locations where the power cord might come into contact with water or where you might be in contact with the power AND the water such as in a bathroom. The only permitted outlet that might be installed in a bathroom is a proper shaver outlet that has a very restricted power output such that, while you might get a shock, the capacity of the supply at the point of contact means that it is unlikely to kill you. The only exception to this is where the outlet is high enough to be out of normal reach for the purposes of supplying an electric heater or light fitting. Similarly light switches will either be outside the bathroom door or ceiling mounted and operated by a pull-cord.


----------

